# Post Your Pics!! Decor Vingettes and Buffet Spreads



## HeatherEve1234

This was my favorite food display from last year - cannibal meat & cheese tray.

Large oval platter, covered with a bed of lettuce, laid out my (washed) plastic skeleton (found him at Wal-Mart I believe - 3', bent his knees to fit all on the platter) filled his rib cage with meat (hard salami) and arranged the cheese slices around him. Used long fondue forks as serving utensils, they look sort of like spears or harpoons


----------



## Junit

Nice skelly Heather!


----------



## firedancer41

Here is my spread from last year...


----------



## GuitarGal

HeatherEve - just curious.....did people eat the lunchmeat out of the skelly? I did a meathead with Boars Head meats and cheeses and people hardly touched any of it because they said (and I quote)...."it was gross". Yeah.......that's the idea people. It's a Halloween spread! Had the same problem years ago with kitty litter cake. It was actually very tasty but I threw almost all of it away. I always make a couple of things that are along these lines, but I've gotten to where I just consider them props. The rest of the food has themed names, but for the most part are just normal foods.

Firedancer - very, very classy!


----------



## tkstrawn64

Very nice spread, firedancer41!!! It all looks very good!


----------



## HeatherEve1234

People picked the skeleton bare  It was creepy, but not gross. I had the same reaction to the meat head - "eew!" and also I think some people feel you're not supposed to take it apart, like it's only for decoration so they don't eat it. With the skeleton method you definitely knew to help yourself.


----------



## Halloweenie1

firedancer41 said:


> Here is my spread from last year...


*
VERY nice, FireDancer! I love the coffin idea for the chips...thanks for sharing! ** H1*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Wow! These are fantastic food ideas. I LOVE the cupcakes oozing from Vampire bites - and that meaty skelly --- yumm or yuck - depending! *


----------



## klown82

Wow, looking yummy. How did you make the witches fingers look like that? I tried last year to do something like that, but it ended looking more like big maggots ...


----------



## heavymetalmama

Wow Firedancer, your food setup looks terrific!! Are the eyeballs truffles or something? I have the same tablecloth and have been collecting silver trays for our party, so I hope mine looks half as nice as yours does!!


----------



## heavymetalmama

and HeatherEve...I love that idea for the meat and cheese in the skeleton!


----------



## firedancer41

Thanks everyone!!!

I learned by trial and error that to make the witch finger cookies look realistic you need to make them much smaller(thinner) than you actually want them to be. The do puff up during baking. 

The eyeballs are cakeballs dipped in almond bark and then painted with food coloring. This year I am going to make them with crumbled oreos instead of cake. Here is a link for the recipe for the eyeballs...Red Velvet Cake Balls bakerella.com

Heavymetalmama, have you been to the dollartree? That is where I got my silver platters.


----------



## Crazytrain83

Here's our spead from last year....






































Can't forget the bar fridge....


----------



## Kristine

That is awesome!!! I am doing it small this year. But, will keep all these pics in mind for next year!!! I am new to the forum, but you all will be getting pics of my bash this year!!!


----------



## Boo Baby

Excellent job everyone...wow I hope mine turns out looking half as great as what I see here. I'm doing a misting punch as my centrepoint of my table but unfortunately the witches cauldron that I was going to purchase online fell through so I have to improvise and use a plastic cauldron that I had in my haunt stuff. 

This brings me to my quick question. I'm doing a misting punch so I will be using dry ice in my punch, can I safely use dry ice in the plastic cauldron?? Also does anyone have any idea where a gal can get a black punch ladle??


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Simply Stunning! WOW, truly amazing spreads everyone!


----------



## Cheebs

GuitarGal said:


> HeatherEve - just curious.....did people eat the lunchmeat out of the skelly? I did a meathead with Boars Head meats and cheeses and people hardly touched any of it because they said (and I quote)...."it was gross". Yeah.......that's the idea people. It's a Halloween spread!


We have had the same problem with our meathead but after 3 years of doing it, I think people just got use to it. Still contemplating on whether or not we are going to include it this year since we end up wasting a good half of the meats and cheeses.


----------



## Buzzard

Love it Crazytrain83!


----------



## heavymetalmama

Firedancer- Yep, been to the DT about 50 times this Halloween season already. LOL. I'll have to look closer for the trays next time I go. 

Crazytrain - One word. Awesome!


----------



## Crazytrain83

Thanks for the kind words, guys. They'll be helpfull in a week when I'm trying to remember why we're going through all that work again!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Crazytrain83 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. They'll be helpfull in a week when I'm trying to remember why we're going through all that work again!


It looks wonderful, can I come lol


----------



## moonchildani

Fire Dancer and Crazy Train ~ lovely spreads ~ and I like the close ups.

Last year I did the vampires lair (and years prior always went all out) but always forgot to take a picture of the food prepared. Here's my vampire lair ...though sorry i didnt get any closeups. This year will do.









Food prepared ~ 
Halloweenies with mustard dip (wiener wraps, wrapped like mummys with mustard eyes)








Sloppy Jack-O-Pizzas (sloppy joe mix on english muffins, with cheese melted...jack o lantern smiles cut out)









(Recipes above ~ find at Pillsbury.com)

Theres one I love ...called scary skull cakes by pillsbury. Its basically cupcake in black wrapper, open one end of wrapper, insert marshmellow, now frost white. Insert black mints for eyes, upside down chocolate chip for nose, and sliced almonds arranged for teeth. Pretty cool. (couldnt find a pic available) 

Coffin Brownies ~ bake brownies in pan, cut out in shapes of mini coffins. Pipe frosting in white along the edges, red dots at corners and write RIP in frosting on top.








(recipe found in womans day or click here ....
Halloween Recipes- Bewitching Brownies at Woman's Day




Here's more to find ~ online is always cool cuz its free ...eeeee
halloween dessert recipes | halloween recipes | scary halloween dessert recipes


----------



## Crazytrain83

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> It looks wonderful, can I come lol


Hey UK...We'll save you a rib!

Awesome Feast moonchildani!


----------



## moonchildani

*Need Mad Hatter Tea Party treat ideas?*

Im doing Alice In Wonderland theme this year .... the only thing I found that helped in Tea Party ...being a scary Mad Hatter tea party 
was a finger sandwich, cut coffin like with RIP on it ...and PB & jam being the filling.








Any ideas there ? 

Below is collection of tea party stuff ~


----------



## Sahri21

I adore the vampire cupcakes. Are those oreo balls for the eyes? I would have never thought of that! Getting a little late to add to my menu though so I'll probably just keep these ideas for next year!


----------



## Si-cotik

Love everybody's spreads. Wish I had enough people so that I can do something so wonderful as these!


----------



## MHooch

Here's Halloween 2007:










Witches Wingding 2008:










Halloween 2008:









and a close up of 2008:









Doing this makes me realize how repetitious this all looks!! 

And I'm afraid the menu and decor are quite the same again this year. Oh well, too late to change now.


----------



## Halloweenie1

MHooch said:


> Here's Halloween 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing this makes me realize how repetitious this all looks!! ....And I'm afraid the menu and decor are quite the same again this year...


Great job!......what a _dead_-licious Halloween spread! I would'nt worry about the menu being repetitious, it can become the Traditional Halloween fare, much like turkey and pumkin pie at Thanksgiving. I would love it. _*H1*_

By the way.... Can you tell me----are those brownies or chocolate cake squares in the top pic?


----------



## moonchildani

*Witches Wingding 2008 ~*



MHooch said:


> Witches Wingding 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm afraid the menu and decor are quite the same again this year. Oh well, too late to change now.


I love the black cake plate in this pic ~ and agree with above ~ having the same fare gives guests somthing to look forward to each year ~ 

My usual party fare is spinach dip in a bread bowl. This year..since its a Mad tea party theme ~ Im gonna make mini bread bowls (bite size) and put spinach dip in each...and maybe something with a hat theme for mad hatter. 

Your spread looks yummy and delightful!


----------



## wildcat123

Spreads are all amazing guys. Look so much fun! 

Moonchildani - lovelovelove the theme of scary Mad Hatter tea party!! Spread is looking good so far, can you post pics of when you're finished?

My birthday is near Halloween so next year, for my 20th I'm planning a frightful Mad Hatter tea party. Can't wait!


----------



## Jennifer

Halloweenie1 said:


> *
> VERY nice, FireDancer! I love the coffin idea for the chips...thanks for sharing! ** H1*


love those cupcakes, is the red blood icing? I would love to make those for my kids 1st halloween party this year =)


----------



## Jennifer

Crazytrain83 said:


> Here's our spead from last year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget the bar fridge....


where did u get that wonderful dip bowl?? It is awesome!


----------



## moonchildani

*Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland aka Malice 2009 preparations*



wildcat123 said:


> Spreads are all amazing guys. Look so much fun!
> 
> Moonchildani - lovelovelove the theme of scary Mad Hatter tea party!! Spread is looking good so far, can you post pics of when you're finished?
> 
> My birthday is near Halloween so next year, for my 20th I'm planning a frightful Mad Hatter tea party. Can't wait!


Wildcat ~ Ive always wanted to play around with this theme ~ its been a blast preparing and hunting thrift stores for teapots and cups.

Please check back here and on my page for photos. Im trying this year to take pics as I go. 
A thought I might not be able to incorporate but thought it'd cool on the Mad side of things ...is to have one of the tea pots circulating a bloody type of drink... (ie my Mad Hatter monster pouring his own tea...the fluid goes from teapot to cup (a hidden pump and hose recirculates) If Im able to do it...it'll definitely be posted ~ Im just not sure how to do it without ruining a teapot or cup.... or even if then how to ....so trying to work it out.

Pics definitely will be posted on however it comes out ...such fun! 

Ani


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow Forum Fiends!* I have made my decision! I am going to just stop what I am doing and get on my broomstick to fly to all of YOUR parties! These spreads are amazing! It's making me hungry just LOOKING at them! Bravo everyone! Crazytrain - you must have hungry hordes of food and drink loving zombies - judging by your variety of drinking cups! 

Since we host a Pot Yuck Dinner - I am never sure how our spread will turnout! Eeek!! I always serve a traditional Thanksgiving sort of fare since our party is for the radio "staph" at my hubby's stations. Roast turkey for the carnivores, smashed potatoes and lotsa cranberry - and then we hold our breath to see what else appears on the table! I think I will just have to give up and look to 2010 for a new approach. Thanks to all you creative Forum Foodies! BOO!


----------



## HeatherEve1234

I'm also doing a wicked wonderland theme, and spent much of yesterday wrapping the largest wall in our living room and all of the hallway with this checkered plastic - it actually looks really cool, like living in a fun house  Hubby said he get's dizzy walking down the hall - PERFECT! 

It hung really easily with just some painters tape curls on the back of the top edge, the natural static actually helped a ton - went up WAYYY easier than the "blackout" crap I bought that was folded instead of rolled. 

I've since added some hanging clocks on the hallway walls - and they look awesome, I'm thinking I might have to make/find a few more!


----------



## moonchildani

*Dry Ice with Punch ~ video how to link*

Here's a video of how to do dry ice with punch bowl

How to Use Dry Ice with Halloween Punch : It's not as scary as you think - CHOW

I always remembered dry ice rings in the punch bowl from my childhood ...guess thats not good but this video shows ya how to do it so its safe.


----------



## lanebrain

Boo Baby!! said:


> Excellent job everyone...wow I hope mine turns out looking half as great as what I see here. I'm doing a misting punch as my centrepoint of my table but unfortunately the witches cauldron that I was going to purchase online fell through so I have to improvise and use a plastic cauldron that I had in my haunt stuff.
> 
> This brings me to my quick question. I'm doing a misting punch so I will be using dry ice in my punch, can I safely use dry ice in the plastic cauldron?? Also does anyone have any idea where a gal can get a black punch ladle??


You are not supposed to put dry ice directly in the liquid ...it has to go underneath in another container kind of like melting something using a double boiler ...just chilling instead


----------



## moonchildani

*Dry Ice with Punch ~ video how to link*



Boo Baby!! said:


> This brings me to my quick question. I'm doing a misting punch so I will be using dry ice in my punch, can I safely use dry ice in the plastic cauldron?? Also does anyone have any idea where a gal can get a black punch ladle??


Heres a video on the how to ...
How to Use Dry Ice with Halloween Punch : It's not as scary as you think - CHOW


----------



## MHooch

Thanks for the compliments, everybody!

H1, those are brownies, always a crowd favorite.


----------



## savagehaunter

Love the spreads. They all look so awesome.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

They all look so fabulous, wonderful work all. Some really creative ideas


----------



## HeatherEve1234

Boo Baby!! said:


> Also does anyone have any idea where a gal can get a black punch ladle??


Dollar Tree, baby! They are my go-to for ladles and serving stuff that's cheap and matching, or if I ever have to bring it somewhere and don't want to worry about making sure I get it back. I just got a couple black ladles there recently.


----------



## blackfog

I agree with HeatherEve1234!!! Out of all the stores around the Dollar Tree is where I got the most items for my party. They have these Murals that are 42x72 inches that just cling by themselves with static. I cut up one and put them on all on my kitchen cabinets. I used the bloody one for my powder room and cut it all up and put all over my walls. Got two red bulbs from them for the lighting. You can't beat the prices for just a dollar!


----------



## woobie

*Party Food*

Hey.. some great ideas here!


----------



## woobie

I thought I'd share some of the things I've made in the past for my office..

Faux sushi..

2008-10 Halloween :: Rice Krispy Sushi picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket

Rick krispy treats, with gummy fish, and strips of fruit roll-up.

The Snake Sandwich..

2006-10 Halloween :: snake picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket

I thawed a couple of loaves of bread dough and mooshed them together.. then formed a slitherly shape and let it rise.. after baking, I split it and filled it with store bought chicken salad (you know how everyone is always saying snake tastes like chicken.. well, this one did).

Finger Sandwiches..

2006-10 Halloween :: fingersandwiches picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket

Pillsbury bake and serve breadsticks, cut in half length-wise and baked.. then split and filled with ham salad. I trimmed pepperoni in the shape of fingernails (and broiled it a tiny bit) then "glued" it on with a bit of cairo syrup. -- (these are requested every year.)



(edited beacause posting pictures is apparently beyond my capabilities)


----------



## moonchildani

woobie said:


> I thought I'd share some of the things I've made in the past for my office..
> 
> Faux sushi..
> 
> 2008-10 Halloween :: Rice Krispy Sushi picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket
> 
> The Snake Sandwich..
> 
> 2006-10 Halloween :: snake picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket
> 
> Finger Sandwiches..
> 
> 2006-10 Halloween :: fingersandwiches picture by jacjan_us - Photobucket
> 
> (edited beacause posting pictures is apparently beyond my capabilities)


The picture links and explanation worked great ~ some really awesome food spreads . Thanks....

I also saw your Vampiric Flowers ~ those are great !!! If only the time to do it all.... theres always next year  
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa152/jacjan_us/2008-10%20Halloween/1_rareflowers.jpg

Luv it all ~ Ani


----------



## Boo Baby

Thanks for the dry ice tips and links...can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## woobie

thanks ani.. the flowers were fun to make. I've got another batch in the works for this year. (and I found some glow in the dark teeth to use, so I'm looking forward to how they turn out.)


----------



## spookylady

cannibal meat & cheese tray


what a great idea!!


----------



## netsirk

You have all done awesome jobs with your eats - made me hungry  

I wish we had a DT here


----------



## Mom2Devils

Where did you get the Ingredent Bottles? I love them, they would be perfect for my Daughters "Evil 16" party


----------



## Mom2Devils

Where did you find the jar's of Witches Ingredient’s they are great.


----------



## Shannie-Boo

I think I might have posted this in another thread, but I love him. This is my Sweet Transvestite cake from 2008. It's Malibu Ken in a Wilton wonder mold. you can see my ham-spread brain mold in the background. The brain goes quick at the end of the night when all the drunks need the salt and protein to absorb some of the alcohol! LOL!










My cousins made the meatheads in 2008. They sqeezed squiggles of bean dip on top for brains! I thought that was such a great idea! But no one ate the meat. They either sad it was too gross or they didn't want to mess it up!


----------



## Zillah

Here are a few:













































You can probably tell I have a pretty gnarly sweet tooth! The skelly was presenting a platter of enchiladas.

These are a few years old, since our Halloween party isn't always "Halloweeny".


----------



## Si-cotik

love love LOVE the Frankenfurter Cake!! Awesome!


----------



## Piggles

Wow, these are some pretty amazing layouts! Giving me some great ideas for food this year which I am struggling with as It's Twisted fairy tales! lol.

This is my piccy from last year for the buffet. Everything but the printed walls are edible. The brickwork border is edible tho!


----------



## Piggles

oops, and the overview! I took it with a flash on so it wasn't as bright as this.


----------



## HeatherR

Piggles said:


> Wow, these are some pretty amazing layouts! Giving me some great ideas for food this year which I am struggling with as It's Twisted fairy tales! lol.


I don't see any pics... am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Piggles

Oh, no idea! I have posted my pics of my buffet and I can see them... can anyone else?? lol


----------



## Blumpkin

Piggles said:


> Oh, no idea! I have posted my pics of my buffet and I can see them... can anyone else?? lol


I can see alll of them...looks great


----------



## Jennifer

HeatherEve1234 said:


> This was my favorite food display from last year - cannibal meat & cheese tray.
> 
> Large oval platter, covered with a bed of lettuce, laid out my (washed) plastic skeleton (found him at Wal-Mart I believe - 3', bent his knees to fit all on the platter) filled his rib cage with meat (hard salami) and arranged the cheese slices around him. Used long fondue forks as serving utensils, they look sort of like spears or harpoons


I did this last year at my party (got the idea from here) and everyone commented on it, it was a hit. also did the vampire cupcakes (I made way too many) however, everyone loved them...I didnt do the cherry filling inside though just made them plain chocolate. The people on this site have the most creative ideas and thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## JUSTTINK

moonchildani said:


> The picture links and explanation worked great ~ some really awesome food spreads . Thanks....
> 
> I also saw your Vampiric Flowers ~ those are great !!! If only the time to do it all.... theres always next year
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa152/jacjan_us/2008-10%20Halloween/1_rareflowers.jpg
> 
> Luv it all ~ Ani


how did you make these? they are awesome!


----------



## Piggles

JUSTTINK said:


> how did you make these? they are awesome!


Wow, I agree, those Vampiric flowers are amazing! Oo, so many things to make! eek! hehe


----------



## Witchie_Woman

Here's some pictures of last year's buffet. My husband took these as I was setting everything up, so unfortunately I don't have a picture of the finished display, but these should give you a good idea of what it looked like. 





































From what I remember, we served: fruit tray w/ dip, veggie tray w/dip, turkey & swiss tortilla pinwheels, buffalo chicken tortilla pinwheels, chicken wings (bone-in and boneless), italian pesto sandwiches, chips & salsa & guacamole, stuffed cherry tomatoes, stuffed mushrooms, and italian dill dip with mini toasts.

For dessert there were: chocolate cupcakes, pumpkin spice cupcakes, gooey butter cookies, mint chocolate cookies, chocolate drizzled rice krispie treats, a chocolate chip cheese ball with graham crackers and honey wheat pretzels to dip, and miniature caramel apples.

This year I am scaling back to just a dessert buffet and having my guests bring snacks to share.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I made the kitty litter cake last year and it was so yummy! But, no one ate it cause it was "gross." Bummer. I had to throw most of it away and i had spent a lot of time making it.









I made the vampire bitten cupcakes with strawberry filling and cream cheese frosting. People flipped over them! Everyone was asking me if they could take home the leftover ones.


----------



## halloween71

Piggles said:


> Wow, these are some pretty amazing layouts! Giving me some great ideas for food this year which I am struggling with as It's Twisted fairy tales! lol.
> 
> This is my piccy from last year for the buffet. Everything but the printed walls are edible. The brickwork border is edible tho!


All that chocolate wow what a dream.


----------



## halloween71

All these pictures look great!!!I really need to step up my game with buffet.


----------



## Charmed28




----------



## doramider7

tkstrawn64 said:


> Very nice spread, firedancer41!!! It all looks very good!


People picked the skeleton bare It was creepy, but not gross. I had the same reaction to the meat head - "eew!" and also I think some people feel you're not supposed to take it apart, like it's only for decoration so they don't eat it. With the skeleton method you definitely knew to help yourself.
____________________
downloadable ps3 games
ps3 games downloadgames


----------



## HeatherR

Charmed28 said:


>


OMG how cute! I looove the veggie puking pumpkin


----------



## printersdevil

Charmed28, what was in your brain mold?


----------



## Charmed28

printersdevil said:


> Charmed28, what was in your brain mold?


crab dip! it works very well!!!


----------



## Mordessa

Wow, all these spreads put mine to shame! You guys have done great jobs! They all look so professional!!

I love the rice crispie sushi, btw, that was great! I may try that this year. I also loved that chocolate fairytale thing, that was incredible!

And the pumpkin puking veggies was great! I may try that this year too. 

I only have one pic of the food from my party last year and it really doesn't look all that great because some stuff didn't turn out as it was supposed to. But here is a pic of my spread from 2008. I made spiders by cutting up black olives to form the shapes and put them on the deviled eggs and in the spiderweb on top of the guacamole dip I had. The cupcakes are graveyards... I think that's about all that's really original in what I did though. I'll definitely have to step things up for this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, cool pic from Halloween in Sweden! I like the use of the skeleton. What by the way was the green stuff in the cupcake cups? Ice cream?


----------



## [email protected]

*Great pic Mordessa*

Love you Skeleton, very unique looking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## printersdevil

Please share some of the recipes used. I would love the crab dip one.


----------



## Mordessa

Thanks GoS and Kpm!  we actually made that skeleton ourselves out of tin foil and paper mache', using a stick from the forest for his spine. 

The green stuff was a white frosting with green food coloring. Unfortunately, I couldn't get it dark enough to really look like grass around the grave, but oh well.


----------



## Charmed28

printersdevil said:


> Please share some of the recipes used. I would love the crab dip one.


This is the one I used:
http://www.projectswole.com/recipes/halloween-recipes-zombie-brain-pate/


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you Charmed28. That sounds and looks great. I bought a brain mold last week.


----------



## Ecula

*Here some of mine:*


----------



## Ecula

moonchildani said:


>


I don't myself eat any kind of sausages, but these are cute 

*


----------



## Skullea

Ecula, I'd love to hear how you made the green monster hand. Looks delicious...in a creepy way. Also love how realistic the fingers came out!


----------



## Nelvira

HeatherEve1234 said:


> This was my favorite food display from last year - cannibal meat & cheese tray.
> 
> Large oval platter, covered with a bed of lettuce, laid out my (washed) plastic skeleton (found him at Wal-Mart I believe - 3', bent his knees to fit all on the platter) filled his rib cage with meat (hard salami) and arranged the cheese slices around him. Used long fondue forks as serving utensils, they look sort of like spears or harpoons



hahaha! i love that!


----------



## Itsjustme

Skullea said:


> Ecula, I'd love to hear how you made the green monster hand. Looks delicious...in a creepy way. Also love how realistic the fingers came out!


Same here! That hand looks really neat!


----------



## Stochey

Here is mine for 2009!


----------



## Caitsith

HeatherEve1234 said:


> This was my favorite food display from last year - cannibal meat & cheese tray.
> 
> Large oval platter, covered with a bed of lettuce, laid out my (washed) plastic skeleton (found him at Wal-Mart I believe - 3', bent his knees to fit all on the platter) filled his rib cage with meat (hard salami) and arranged the cheese slices around him. Used long fondue forks as serving utensils, they look sort of like spears or harpoons


So simple so obvious (after I saw it). Very cool. We were looking for some ideas for a "meat eater" cannibal theme... you gave us a hundred ideas. I love this forum! Cait


----------



## katshead42

wow these posts are so awesome. I can't wait to "borrow" some of your ideas this Halloween


----------



## katshead42

Skullea said:


> Ecula, I'd love to hear how you made the green monster hand. Looks delicious...in a creepy way. Also love how realistic the fingers came out!


YES please share!


----------



## Ecula

Skullea said:


> Ecula, I'd love to hear how you made the green monster hand. Looks delicious...in a creepy way. Also love how realistic the fingers came out!


*
Well, I try to explain this in English so, that you understand, how I 
made them. First I made the common pizza dough and did add some 
green food coloring there. 

Inside there is tuna, grated cheese, chili pepper and some spices. 
And again did add some red food coloring. 

Then I first did roll the dough. Then I simply did cut hand shaped 
pieces out of it. Did put the tuna thing inside and made then look like 
some kind of monster hands. I left some of the grated cheese and put 
it on those hands with some red food coloring so that it looks like if it 
was burnt.

Then I put the almonds on, and again some red food coloring so 
that it looks like there was some kind of... infection.

Then I baked them in the oven and that was it.

Of course you can fill the hands with what ever you like, like shrimps, 
ground beef or ham.

If you are going to do something similar, remember to post pics here *

*


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome looking and sounds like something I can do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colmmoo

moonchildani said:


> The picture links and explanation worked great ~ some really awesome food spreads . Thanks....
> 
> I also saw your Vampiric Flowers ~ those are great !!! If only the time to do it all.... theres always next year
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa152/jacjan_us/2008-10%20Halloween/1_rareflowers.jpg
> 
> Luv it all ~ Ani


Ooooh, those vampiric flowers are sooo cute!!!!! Are there instructions on how to make them?


----------



## colmmoo

Here's our spread - I usually have a different table for desserts, candy and actual food.

Candy Bar


















Desserts Table


















Another year -









Buffet


----------



## Witch Hazel

Awesome spread Colmmoo! Love the purple lights, really draws attention to the food. Very cool!


----------



## lorilucy

loved the skeleton idea...


----------



## BadTableManor

Cheebs said:


> We have had the same problem with our meathead but after 3 years of doing it, I think people just got use to it. Still contemplating on whether or not we are going to include it this year since we end up wasting a good half of the meats and cheeses.


We ended up throwing out our beautiful Kitty Litter cake both years - and sadly, the same with the Panna Cotta Brain. Which, BTW, was AWESOME.


----------



## blackfog

Love that frankie head colmmoo! Nice job on the lights around the food. I enjoyed this thread and I only took one pic of the deserts. The dry ice in the center bowl was to much work. I thought that it would last much longer than it did. I also made a red velvet cake with black icing and no one touched it. The pretzel chocolate fingers and the witch finger cookies and the cookie kisses witch hats were a big hit.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, calmmoo! Great job. I have never thought of using lights on the table that way. Another idea I will probably steal. LOL


----------



## printersdevil

blackfog, tell me more about the witches hat with chocolate kisses cookies and the chocolate covered pretzels fingers.

Were the witches hats small sugar cookies with the kisses on top? I remember seeing these or having these somewhere, but had forgotten about them. Please share the recipe. I am having a Be WITCHY party and my Boo Bash this year is a Witches Ball.

I am also intrigued by the pretzel fingers. Are these the pretzel rods dipped in choc. Please share the recipes and any pics you might have of them.

TFS


----------



## v_gan

Here's my boo-fet spread from last year! Probably my favorite so far. Haven't decided what I'm doing this year yet.


----------



## HeatherR

I have had REALLY good luck finding silver serving pieces (as pictured in v_gan's post just above) at the Goodwill. Particularly those stores that are located in older neighborhoods. Just a thought for those that are wanting that look.


----------



## katshead42

printersdevil said:


> Wow, calmmoo! Great job. I have never thought of using lights on the table that way. Another idea I will probably steal. LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> I know that I will be stealing ideas from these posts too,


----------



## DonnaGirl

Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures....Love them!!! I will be stealing your ideas!!!


----------



## colmmoo

katshead42 said:


> printersdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, calmmoo! Great job. I have never thought of using lights on the table that way. Another idea I will probably steal. LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> I know that I will be stealing ideas from these posts too,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, for the lights on the coffee table (candy bar area), I had to tape down the end of it (the part with no lights) on the floor (between the coffee table and the couch) (so people wouldn't trip on it) and plug it behind the couch. =)
Click to expand...


----------



## obsessedjack

i love the lights around the food. really draws your attention.


----------



## blackfog

printersdevil these are the witches hats I made but didn't have a pic of them. They are those fudge striped cookies with the chocolate side face up and a hersey kiss in the middle held together with a trim of icing. Very easy to make and you could make alot of them and they froze well to, so did the pretzel molds but they did take some time to do.....that is what daughter's are for lol, which you can do ahead of time to save time.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/witches-hats/c04c58a6-9fb7-46ef-a45f-9bfabbf96b0d

here are the pretzel witch fingers that were a wilton chocolate mold.


----------



## DarkMaiden

Zillah, yours is very Martha Stewart-esque! Love it 

All of these spreads are so awesome! Makes me jealous, I always just get too overwhelmed or too poor to go all out, plus I don't have a huge amount of space or a huge amount of friends to make stuff for... I should just do it for myself! I would really love to make spreads that look like these!

We usually make beer brats in a crockpot, finger food, and then do syringe jello shots and punch... Nothing fancy


----------



## Ecula

@DarkMaiden: Just ask few friends to come  Or kidnap few passers-by


----------



## purpleferrets3

Great ideas everyone!! Im going to be "borrowing: quite a few


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

Hi, I'm new here. any ideas for a Rocky Horror theme? I did it once with meatloaf, toast and Frankfurters. Fairly boring.


----------



## Stochey

This is a great thread. 

Bumping so I remember to look at it later.


----------



## katshead42

Just look at this post again! I can't wait to dazzle my guests this year.


----------



## BillyBones

For those who may not have seen this before - Flayed Flesh Skull


----------



## Halloween Mad House

This is awesome


----------



## walk7856

here is mine the night before the party


----------



## MissMandy

I know this is an old thread, but wow, some fantastic food displays!


----------



## Wolfbeard

I know I am adding to an old thread, but these photos are from last year, so........

We reused the Alien Autopsy chip and dip set that I carved for a B- Movie Sci-Fi theme years ago. The abdominal cavity holds two plastic containers, one with home made guacamole and the other salsa. Guests can scoop out the alien's guts for their chips. I carved him out of extruded foam insulation sheets that I laminated together, then I hard coated it with Durham's Water Putty. He was built before I got the alien masks, so he is lighter and the color does not match, which I just explain is an accurate depiction of dead alien color. 

I used it in this vignette last year as a part of our end of the world theme, featuring various scenarios for the end of the world according to the Mayan calendar. The Autopsy here is being interrupted by the victim's bretheren, seeking to return him home before destroying our planet.























Eric


----------



## Bethany

WOWZA!! Some of the pics are no longer available, but the ones that I could see are Fantastic!! 
I always did some dishes & then guests brought a spook dish to share. 
This was one table set up before the food. Don't think we took pics once the party started of the food. 








This is the set up on back porch Before food & Before I made my own table cloth.







This is looking into "Bloody Mary's Bar"







Here is The Rotten Sweets


----------



## Bethany

Grave Yard Layered DIp & Spooky Chips







GHOULASH







Chocolate chip cookie I did.







Anniversary Cake I did for Hubby & I 2011


----------



## IshWitch

That looks GREAT Bethany!
We have done pulled pork the last 2 years and smoked turkey the 2 years before that. We don't know what to have this year, but we don't want either of those we've decided. 
Kicking around the idea of a Ham. We always do the main meat and then I make sure there are some chips and dips and ask that everyone bring something like chips or a dish to pass. We have a Best Halloween Themed Food prize. We also have soda pop and juices provided for mixers as it is BYOB. We bought over $350 dollars worth of booze for our first party many years ago and never again, if we had Jim Beam they wanted Jack, if we had Miller they wanted Bud. 
It is a prom theme so thinking sliced ham would be a good choice, what do y'all think?


----------



## Bethany

Other options are shredded chicken sandwichs, sloppy joes or chili dogs.


----------



## IshWitch

BadTableManor said:


> We ended up throwing out our beautiful Kitty Litter cake both years - and sadly, the same with the Panna Cotta Brain. Which, BTW, was AWESOME.


We made cat poop cookies one year and plan on doing them again this year, Scared the He11 out of people! Wouldn't touch them, but I just bagged up what was left and popped them in the freezer. They are a honey and chocolate cookie and taste fantastic with coffee!


----------



## Bethany

LMAO Kind of like the Kitty Litter Cake, Dirty Toilet water, truck stop toilet & Chunky Bloody Booger dip.


----------



## IshWitch

blackfog said:


> Love that frankie head colmmoo! Nice job on the lights around the food. I enjoyed this thread and I only took one pic of the deserts. The dry ice in the center bowl was to much work. I thought that it would last much longer than it did. I also made a red velvet cake with black icing and no one touched it. The pretzel chocolate fingers and the witch finger cookies and the cookie kisses witch hats were a big hit.



I have that Rat, love him! Hope he works again this year! LOL I would've had the cake, red velvet is my favorite!


----------



## katshead42

IshWitch said:


> That looks GREAT Bethany!
> We have done pulled pork the last 2 years and smoked turkey the 2 years before that. We don't know what to have this year, but we don't want either of those we've decided.
> Kicking around the idea of a Ham. We always do the main meat and then I make sure there are some chips and dips and ask that everyone bring something like chips or a dish to pass. We have a Best Halloween Themed Food prize. We also have soda pop and juices provided for mixers as it is BYOB. We bought over $350 dollars worth of booze for our first party many years ago and never again, if we had Jim Beam they wanted Jack, if we had Miller they wanted Bud.
> It is a prom theme so thinking sliced ham would be a good choice, what do y'all think?


Our party is BYOB also. We usually do make an alcoholic punch though. I think the ham sounds fun and I can totally see that working with your theme. We live in Texas so turning on our oven before November is not pleasant. The first couple of years my husband smoked briskets, pork butts or chickens but all that work was getting in the way of his fun so we switched to easier things like chili or frito pies. I'm not sure what our menu will be this year but I'm going to stick with easy to prepare stuff so I can have time to get in costume and what not.


----------



## Combatdre

Here's mine


----------



## katshead42

Wow your display is very nice! Great job! 



Combatdre said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 165819
> 
> View attachment 165820
> 
> View attachment 165821
> 
> View attachment 165822


----------



## FoxErin99

omg this is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemeteryGirl

these spreads are all amazing, and make me feel a little self concious...i focused more on the names of my food than the decorations on the table...good thing it's not october yet! still have time to rectify that!


----------



## Whispers

Such great ideas here!
This is my wine display. I bought cheap dollar store glasses then splattered them with "blood" and bloody finger prints...using red paint and making sure to keep the paint below the the lip area of the glasses...


----------



## Bethany

CemeteryGirl said:


> these spreads are all amazing, and make me feel a little self concious...i focused more on the names of my food than the decorations on the table...good thing it's not october yet! still have time to rectify that!


cemeterygirl, add height to your table by using boxes or large cans to sit dishes on. Cover your table with washable fabric that you can drape over things to bring height to the buffet.


----------



## Halloween Zombie

I don't have a picture but last year me and my friends made a pumpkin patch cake, we also used a lot of black non toxic glitter! So maybe try something similar?


----------



## Wolfbeard

IshWitch said:


> That looks GREAT Bethany!
> We have done pulled pork the last 2 years and smoked turkey the 2 years before that. We don't know what to have this year, but we don't want either of those we've decided.
> Kicking around the idea of a Ham. We always do the main meat and then I make sure there are some chips and dips and ask that everyone bring something like chips or a dish to pass. *We have a Best Halloween Themed Food prize.* We also have soda pop and juices provided for mixers as it is BYOB. We bought over $350 dollars worth of booze for our first party many years ago and never again, if we had Jim Beam they wanted Jack, if we had Miller they wanted Bud.
> It is a prom theme so thinking sliced ham would be a good choice, what do y'all think?



I love the idea of a Best Halloween Themed Food Item Prize! I may _benchmark_ that idea. 
(Sounds more professional than saying I am going to just blatantly steal your idea for our Boo Bash this year )

Eric


----------



## jamesmoore80

This was our spread from 2010.


----------



## katshead42

jamesmoore80 said:


> This was our spread from 2010.
> 
> View attachment 166718
> View attachment 166720


Great spread!


----------



## IshWitch

I don't have a pic of food because it was outside, but do have some interior decor pics on my cell to share.


----------



## Lisaloo




----------



## IshWitch

*Halloween '12*

One of my favorite Buckys, and some house decor


----------



## IshWitch

It will only let me do 3 so here are 3 more


----------



## IshWitch

My SR gift from Hallo, the fireplace and me and hubby


----------



## Willodean

I didn't get a picture of my first Halloween party at my new (very old farm house) but this year I will. And I must say my favorite pics are the pics of food! Last year I went over board on food and strangely, certain foods didn't get eaten. Like deviled eggs that I added food coloring too...I'm excited to post pics this year! everyone's spreads look great!


----------



## PMTT

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to revive it. Some amazing ideas in here!


----------



## PennyCash

How did I miss this thread before?? 
I do quite the spread for Halloween and change it according to theme but the one item that my friends all but demand is the victim. It's what I call a lazy man's lasagna (different shaped uncooked pastas, sauce, cottage cheese, fresh mozzarella all mixed up the night before) then the day of the party I check to be sure that there is still enough sauce before baking. If it appears dry then I add a bit more. I order a continuous sausage link from my local butcher and make a bread rib cage to fit the pan. Since I can have close to 100 guests I always make it in a large pan. I also paint some sauce on the ribs and sprinkle everything with a fresh layer of cheese.


----------



## McBernes

I just ran across this thread. Seriously, all of these look so great! It's got me hopping that at some point we can have something like any of these!


----------

